
EFSA report considers risks of eating insects - okasaki
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-34476742
======
hrc2
Using artificial selection to breed good tasting insects could make insects
more palatable, in the same way artificial selection has wildly changed the
physiology of other livestock. It's something that will happen inevitably if
the industry gains traction, but getting a head start would be interesting.

Long-term, making insects more desirable to consumers could reduce the amount
of live stock raised, and indirectly influence emissions and global warming.

~~~
csours
Bonus: breeding cycle for insects is amazingly short compared to livestock.

------
deegles
There's huge potential in this space. I worked on a project in college where
we examined the viability of using Black Soldier fly larvae as a protein
source for animal feed. It's a surprisingly high quality protein and also
provides oils that can be processed into biofuels. The larvae can also be
further processed to extract chitosan [1], which can sell for $100/kg
[2](depending on quality).

Of course, there are many challenges around mass-rearing of insects,
especially for human consumption.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitosan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitosan)
[2] [http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/chitosan-
price.html](http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/chitosan-price.html)

